# Hardcore winter digging with Cryptic



## cryptic (Dec 24, 2010)

Come with me as I share my bottle digging trip today.  Woke up and checked the weather report for the day and it was going to be a nice warm -15C or +5F for you americans   Perfect!  Throw on some boots, grab the gloves, find the "touque", shovel, pry bar, pick axe, and head on out.  Stop at the store and get some drinks and munchies.  Arrive at the parking spot and grab all the gear I could carry.  Going to have to make 2 trips to bring it all.  What a workout just walking to the spot about 400 meters from where the truck is parked.  The snow is really deep over my boots in some spots!  Nothing like wet feet all day!


----------



## cryptic (Dec 24, 2010)

Finally got to the old digging spot I have been working over the summer.  It has been a very good place to find bottles.  Over the summer I probably pulled 500 bottles from this hole.  Still have yet to find the bottom of it.  Looks like im going to have to do some shoveling just to clear out the spot.


----------



## cryptic (Dec 24, 2010)

Whew that is a lot of snow to dig out of there but I am almost done and can start to see into the back of the hole.  Keep on digging!


----------



## cryptic (Dec 24, 2010)

Almost done digging.  I can stick my shovel in there now.  Not much room to dig though. The top and bottom of the ground are frozen solid.


----------



## cryptic (Dec 24, 2010)

Grab the pry bar and start smashing the bottom layer as best as I can to start clearing out the hole and make more room so I can get to the back of it and start digging.  Manage to break through the 7-10 inches of frozen ground on the bottom and that gives me some room to be able to start shoveling out the bottom of the hole and ge tto the back.  Wow, look at all that glass in there just waiting for me!


----------



## cryptic (Dec 24, 2010)

Too bad I can't just start digging in there,  it is frozen solid as well.  How am I going to soften all of the frozen stuff up?  Here is one way to do it


----------



## cryptic (Dec 24, 2010)

Should have brought some marshmellows and weiners for lunch..


----------



## cryptic (Dec 24, 2010)

Might as well crawl in the hole and warm the frozen fingers while I am waiting for the ground to thaw.


----------



## cryptic (Dec 24, 2010)

Breaktime!  Time for some nurishments while waiting for the fire to go out!   A real Canadian Barley breakfast!


----------



## cryptic (Dec 24, 2010)

Allright now we are getting there,  digging is going very good.  Finding some nice bottles now!


----------



## cryptic (Dec 24, 2010)

Damn I broke my shovel!  Have to walk all the way back to the truck to get the other shovel. Will have to be easier on it next time.


----------



## cryptic (Dec 24, 2010)

It is pretty warm in this little cave I have made, maybe a bear will enjoy all the hard work I did here.  Hope the roof doesn't decide to come down on me! []  I'm starting to get really deep.  I can almost stand up in my hole now and I am 6'6".


----------



## cryptic (Dec 24, 2010)

Yep, really deep.  How am I supposed to get out of here??


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow...good job....It's great to have a spot like that! Hope you got some good stuff for your efforts. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cryptic (Dec 24, 2010)

Time to get going, gather up all of the good finds and start the walk back to the truck.  I was able to find about 15 really nice keeper bottles with embossing on them today and about 100 really nice bottles that were just blanks.  There is starting to be a good pile of blank bottles left there for the next future diggers that find this spot.  Finally make it back to the truck and take the gloves off the frozen hands to find this..  I wonder how that happened? 

 And that's it for my dig today!   That's how I do it up here in Northern Ontario.  10 feet of snow?  Im still going diggin!  

 Hope you all enjoyed and thanks for coming with me on my dig today!


----------



## woody (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice blister...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 24, 2010)

Cool !  I mean cold!  lol 
  I didn't probe out any pits this winter,but I have a newer one to open up soon.Its a cinder liner.
  Good to see the weather didn't stop you,thats the way to do it,all year round []!


----------



## edndlm (Dec 24, 2010)

Awesome ! That is truly hardcore diggin' eh?


----------



## Brains (Dec 24, 2010)

I aspire to be that extreme one day, well done.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 24, 2010)

Can you show us some of your finds?


----------



## Bixel (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh the deep snow, frozen ground, Keiths.... and after the hole is done, using IT to keep you warm.... Yup, thats Canadian bottle digging for you! Epic. 

 Gave me a good laugh, and brought a smile to my face for once, as I too have done this, but I used the axe to chop a hole in the ground.


----------



## cryptic (Dec 24, 2010)

Sure thing, they are soaking in some water right now and tomorrow I will clean them up and show them off   Of course I never find anything super special around here compared to what you guys display but you know how it is when you first start collecting, every new bottle that you find that you don't have is always cool.

 I found another gun, i think this one is real and not a toy gun, i will take a picture of it right now and post it.  The handle of it broke off when i was scrubbing it a bit in the water.  I might do some electrolosis on it.  Is it a .38 or something?


----------



## cryptic (Dec 24, 2010)

Here is the old gun i found today.  Seem to find them quite often.  i guess everyone carried guns back then lol.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 24, 2010)

> Of course I never find anything super special around here compared to what you guys display but you know how it is when you first start collecting, every new bottle that you find that you don't have is always cool.


 

 Hey,...you're out digging for bottles,...that's what's cool,...we're glad to see some bottles unearthed...Everything I dig is not exceptional,...that's for sure...It's easy to start feeling that way when you see lots of good ones, but 80% of what I dig are nothing too special.[]


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 24, 2010)

Great  digging  adventure------Die Hard  is your new Name[]. Way to Go[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 24, 2010)

> Great  digging  adventure


 
 What do you think Fred?...Lets take some gas up to the B******n Farm![]


----------



## downeastdigger (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't believe what I just read.  Possibly a "thread of the year" candidate - in the "extreme digging"  catagory !   Chopping through ice, at 5 degrees, and starting a gasoline fire in the hole to thaw out the ground.   I thought I'd seen it all. I am speechless  

 MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## sha11s (Dec 24, 2010)

Awesome post Cryptic!! You are truly an inspiration ! 

 Scott


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Flame  Thrower   ------Joe[][8D]


----------



## cryptic (Dec 25, 2010)

Here are some of the bottles I pulled out of that hole. It is really neat because you can dig in one direction and find bottles from 1930's and 2 steps in the other direction they seem to be thirty years earlier.  Never know what you are going to find.

 Here is a poison amber Lysol bottle.


----------



## cryptic (Dec 25, 2010)

Here is one that says Dr. Thompson's Eye Water New London Connt


----------



## cryptic (Dec 25, 2010)

Henry K. Wampole Co. Ltd  Perth, Ont, Canada


----------



## cryptic (Dec 25, 2010)

Cedar Polish for furniture and automobiles mfd by channell toronto, ont.


----------



## cryptic (Dec 25, 2010)

Father Johns Medicine


----------



## cryptic (Dec 25, 2010)

Oval shaped "Dalley's Ink"


----------



## cryptic (Dec 25, 2010)

The Cobalt Aerated Water Company Cobalt, Ontario


----------



## cryptic (Dec 25, 2010)

St Catherines Ginger


----------



## cryptic (Dec 25, 2010)

Sudbury Brewery.  It has lots of hairline cracks.


----------



## cryptic (Dec 25, 2010)

I didnt find this one yesterday but I thought I would toss it in because I think it is neat. "Tiger Catsup"


----------



## cryptic (Dec 25, 2010)

Sirop D'anis Gauvin  aka babykiller.


----------



## cryptic (Dec 25, 2010)

Macdonald & Co. Cobalt


----------



## cryptic (Dec 25, 2010)

McLarens Invincible Extracts


----------



## cryptic (Dec 25, 2010)

An 8 sided milk glass bottle.


----------



## cryptic (Dec 25, 2010)

Florida water Murray and Lanman Druggists New York


----------



## cryptic (Dec 25, 2010)

My crier for the day.  The only one of these I have ever seen.  An O'Keefes Ginger beer bottle from Toronto.


----------



## cryptic (Dec 25, 2010)

Sorry for the dirty bottle pics, working on cleaning them up


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 25, 2010)

You   earned  them[]----Thanks  for   taking  me  along[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 25, 2010)

What Fred said!....[] Those are some interesting bottles and not all the same ones we see down here. Is there a cobalt bottle from Cobalt??? [sm=lol.gif]...Good job on the digs, and Merry Christmas.


----------



## canada (Dec 25, 2010)

Some decent bottles there, you certainly earned them, digging in those conditions. At least you were'nt bothered by blackflies.
 The gun looks interesting.


 DAVE


----------



## nostalgia (Dec 25, 2010)

I dug once in December a couple of years back, if memory serves me correctly it was something like minus 12 celsius and I was soaking wet!

 One of my best time of the year to dig, never thought of the fire though...  did it thaw it deep enough that you didn't really need to pound?

 Ever found any Quebec bottles, other than the Sirop d'Anis Gauvin?

 A link regarding that same bottle   Ok, it's in French but great pictures


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice finds. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 25, 2010)

Damn Cryptic!
 That is a perfect title for this thread. I've dug frozen ground back East once before...........but through the deep snow in Canada has got to take the cake.

 Great Story and bottles!

 Doug


----------



## Bixel (Dec 25, 2010)

The O'keefes isnt overly rare, so dont be too hard on yourself, it is actually probably the most common stoneware ginger beer bottle in Ontario. Either way, congrats, its still cool to dig stoneware from Ontario any time you dig! The Sudbury brewing bottle, and the 2 bottles from Cobalt are just as good, if not better. Really wish that Sudbury Brewing bottle was whole, I really like the looks of that bottle! 

 Man, even down my way you see alot of Cobalt, ON bottles.

 Congrats on the finds..... keep up the good work.


----------



## Wangan (Dec 26, 2010)

When I saw the gas fire I thought,"No! No! They are gonna crack!" Glad to see you got a pile of nice bottles out of there.You are truly no "fair weather digger!" Way to go Cryptic!


----------



## cryptic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies!

 I have never found a cobalt coloured bottle from Cobalt yet.  That would be nice to find one 
 After about 40 minutes and lighting fuel 5 or 6 times in different places the ground was easy enough to put the shovel through it.  
 The d'anis Gauvin bottle is the only bottle i have that appears French.  I do have a poison bottle that has Useage Externe on it.
 Someone asked to see a picture of all the bottles I left behind but I didn't take a picture of them so the next time I go out there I will get some pictures of the nice pile. (If they arent buried in 5 feet of snow!)

 Have a great time out there!


----------



## KBbottles (Dec 26, 2010)

Awesome finds!  Good variety of ages too.  Makes things fun!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cryptic
> 
> An 8 sided milk glass bottle.


 
 I like that


----------



## THE BADGER (Dec 26, 2010)

way to go cryptic,i love seeing a digger that lets nothing stop them.you are the man buddy.looking forward to more posts in the future even if they arent 15 feet under the snow.  THE BADGER


----------



## cryptic (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the awsome replies!  

 Just got back from work and I hope to head back to the same place tomorrow or the next day to do some more digging!  It has been quite warm here recently and raining a lot.  I hope to be able to dig more bottles than snow this time   I will post more pictures of this next outing.

 Happy new year!


----------



## cryptic (Jan 8, 2011)

Went back to the spot the other day and like I said I would get a couple pictures of the non keeper bottles that came out of this hole so far.  I only brought my cellphone so the pics arent that good.  The rest of the bottles are either buried in the snow or tossed over the embackment.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 8, 2011)

The hole now.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 8, 2011)

And of course thawing out the ground!


----------



## cryptic (Jan 8, 2011)

One of the neat finds.  Largest bottle I have found.  The seams run diagonally and the bottle is a roundish rectangular shape.  Maybe a big wine bottle or something.  I will post more pictures of the finds once cleaned up if anyone would like to see 

 Keep on diggin!


----------



## nostalgia (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow!  

 I see some that I could've found a second home!

 Too bad you're so far from Ottawa.....

 Keep it up and thanks for the pictures!!!


----------



## cryptic (Jan 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  nostalgia
> 
> Wow!
> 
> ...


 
 I'm always looking for someone to go digging with!  Anytime!


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 8, 2011)

Do you put the slicks back in the hole?  Take them to be recycled?  If you leave them, is that considered littering?
 I love the milk glass bottle....


----------



## madman (Jan 8, 2011)

get ya a diggin partner and open that baby up! lets see more pix!


----------



## the ham man (Jan 8, 2011)

hey poison_us, i wouldn't call it littering because the bottles were already there. you are just simply moving them around. and i dont think they can be recycled because i don't think they will take bottles with a bunch of dirt on them. nice finds cryptic. i like the idea of burning the frozen layer. we just normally use one of those really heavy poles used to break stuff up with. im drawing a blank on their name right now.[] love the milk glass and the stone beer.


----------



## nostalgia (Jan 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cryptic
> I'm always looking for someone to go digging with!  Anytime!


 
 How far are you from Ottawa?


----------



## LC (Jan 9, 2011)

I think they call them spud bars Ham Man , or at least that what I call the one I have .


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  nostalgia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Mapquest says it is 6 hrs 41 mins / 318.94 miles


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> Do you put the slicks back in the hole?Â  Take them to be recycled?Â  If you leave them, is that considered littering?
> I love the milk glass bottle....


 
 I heard of a couple of guys that would take the bottles back to the beer store and get money for them.  Then they stopped taking them and told the guys that they would not take any more because they did not pay tax on the bottles when they were bought...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cryptic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Do a M.Q on Henderson Harbor NY  lol  if its not to far,get a hole ready for me!


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Henderson Harbor NY


 
 9 hrs 26 mins / 443.01 miles  and you can pick up Nostalgia on the way []


----------



## nostalgia (Jan 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cryptic
> 
> 
> 9 hrs 26 mins / 443.01 miles  and you can pick up Nostalgia on the way []


 
 I'll be on the front porch waiting!  []


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 9, 2011)

400 miles is just a hop, skip, and a jump in the great white north.

 like in Texas, they say over yonder and you have to drive 6 hours[]


----------



## lexdigger (Jan 9, 2011)

I always just re bury the slicks... you gotta have Something to fill the hole back in with! 

 I call mine a spud bar as well, but I believe the technical name for it is an iron digger. A MUST HAVE for any privy or dump digger!!!


----------



## Bixel (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Cryptic, how far am I from you....Im in London, ON.....??


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Insulators Rule!
> 
> Hey Cryptic, how far am I from you....Im in London, ON.....??


 
 Your only 8 hrs 3 mins / 410.10 miles away!  Come on up


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

So I went out again a couple of days ago and decided to start making a new hole next to the one I have been digging.  Why?  Well it doesn't give a good feeling being in a hole that deep and having so much frozen dirt over your head.  Here is the start of the new hole and the finds from it.  I didn't get to dig it much due to having to spend so much time just getting through the frozen layer of ground.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

Starting the new hole.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

It was really hard to dig in that small hole but I couldn't stop.  Not when there was a lady watching


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

Found a Cobalt blue ribbed bottle.  I think it might be a poison bottle.  Will have to post it in the Poison section of the forum and find out.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

Found a couple of old beer bottles.  One says the eckhardt & Becker BR C. CO Detroit Mich  the other one on the bottom says W F & S MIL


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is a small bllue inkwell.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

A couple of different Cartons HP sauce.  They are really popular.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

A little blue twist on bottle.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

They keep on coming!


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

Some weird teapot thing


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

more..


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

My new hole beside the old hole.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

The Non keeper bottles left behind.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

Goodbye digging area until next time!


----------



## rraack (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Cryptic,

 Being a visual artist I find the gun to be very intriguing form in that severely rusted state. You said you've found others too - would you be willing to post some other photos? I might be interested in buying one if you are willing to sell it.  

 Bob


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

An underwoods ink bottle


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

Dr. Pierce Anuric Tablets for Kidney and Backaches.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cryptic
> 
> Some weird teapot thing


 
 That looks like a Rebecca in the well.My eyes are bad I can't see the well []


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

Dr Pierce...


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

Some sort of metalic thing with a twist top.  Salt shaker maybe?


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

An oyster shell???  Weird!  It is almost fossolized now lol.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

That's it for now!  I really hope you enjoy the latest finds.  Expect more pictures soon.  I went out again today and have more to clean up


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rraack
> 
> Hi Cryptic,
> 
> ...


 
 You can have them   I was going to try electrolosys on them but they are all yours


----------



## madman (Jan 9, 2011)

very very nice finds! keep diggin id die for a dump like that! looks to be early 1900s please keep posting


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> very very nice finds! keep diggin id die for a dump like that! looks to be early 1900s please keep posting


 
 I'm actually kind of surprised.  From the people I have been chatting with it seems like the dumps are far and few in the united states.  Either that or they have been picked over and dug so clean that there is nothing left?  I thought that there would be many places to go and find things due to the age and history of the united states.

 This place I have been poking around in lately is only one tiny little place in this massive dump.  It would take more than a lifetime to dig though it all.  I still have not hit bottom! There are also many other smaller dumps that I know of that have never been dug.


----------



## madman (Jan 9, 2011)

hey man there was a bottle craz here in the 60s and 70s where alot of dumps were dug out  most are covered by streets and buildings but there still dumps to be found here in the us here in the south its hard but we do are home work to find them!


----------



## madman (Jan 9, 2011)

there are lots of undug dumps up north  and in the north east usa the dump youve found of that age doesnt come around often   undug!


----------



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow thank you for the inspiration!  Sometimes I feel that the bottles I find around here are not even worth posting compared to some of the beautiful bottles that I see other people post.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cryptic
> 
> Wow thank you for the inspiration!Â  Sometimes I feel that the bottles I find around here are not even worth posting compared to some of the beautiful bottles that I see other people post.


 
  Hey don't sell your self short kid,at least your off your Azz out there in the elements  digging holes like a crazy man. You can't dig from your computer chair.Some nice bottles to. []


----------



## cryptic (Jan 10, 2011)

Some of yesterdays finds..

 A small interesting bottle with no markings


----------



## cryptic (Jan 10, 2011)

A little blue bottle that had a glass stick inside it still.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 10, 2011)

Woohoo look at my post count going up lol..

 A woodwards chemist bottle from Nottingham.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 10, 2011)

A Canadian Kodak Toronto Canada


----------



## cryptic (Jan 10, 2011)

A big ladies leg bottle.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 10, 2011)

The International MM (?) North Cobalt


----------



## cryptic (Jan 10, 2011)

Biggest one I have ever found.  An huge amber bottle.


----------



## nostalgia (Jan 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cryptic
> 
> A Canadian Kodak Toronto Canada


 
 Man!  I love these old Kodak bottles!

 You found yourself quite a nice bottle my friend!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 10, 2011)

Post 110, that's a nice little cologne / toilet water. I really like the milk-glass bottle too!

 The small blue bottle with the glass dropper was an iodine.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you Oldtimer.  I had no idea what that bottle used to contain.

 More pics from the other day.  A bottle with LEA'S on it.  Looks like an olive bottle.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 10, 2011)

Find lots of these Holbrooks I like them.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 10, 2011)

First french bottle other than the Sirop D'anis Gauvin.


----------



## madman (Jan 10, 2011)

again great finds!


----------



## nostalgia (Jan 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cryptic
> 
> First french bottle other than theÂ Sirop D'anis Gauvin.


 
 The story about this bottle can be found here.

 Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## madman (Jan 10, 2011)

ive got a eastman bottle, that madpaddler sent me, is that  a photograph related bottle also ? looks similar to your kodak bottle


----------



## cryptic (Jan 10, 2011)

I have never seen an Eastman bottle. Scary what they put in that Sirop des Enfants bottle!

 Everyone loves Milk of Magnesia.  This one is clear with 1906 on it.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 10, 2011)

Horton Manufacturing company Detroit, Mich.


----------



## madman (Jan 10, 2011)

very cool ,youve got a good dump up there, ive found the hortons in toledo ohio not 50 miles from detroit,  very cool, keep posting the aqua phillips is nice also


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jan 10, 2011)

Your Lea's bottle is a Canadian food or condiment bottle, which, if memory serves me right, is from the Simcoe, Ontario area.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Insulators Rule!
> 
> Hey Cryptic, how far am I from you....Im in London, ON.....??


 Hey your inbox is full []


----------



## cryptic (Jan 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> very cool ,youve got a good dump up there, ive found the hortons in toledo ohio not 50 miles from detroit,  very cool, keep posting the aqua phillips is nice also


 
 Thanks, madman.  I'm still cleaning some finds up from the other days outings.  I will post more


----------



## cryptic (Jan 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: mctaggart67
> 
> Your Lea's bottle is a Canadian food or condiment bottle, which, if memory serves me right, is from the Simcoe, Ontario area.


 Thanks!  I have a hard time searching for this one because the majority that comes up is Lea & Perrins bottles.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 11, 2011)

A nice blueish/green gin bottle in really good condition it has a big pontil on the bottom and the bottom is kind of warped.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey everone!

 Decided to go out and do some more winter digging today.  This time I decided to leave the gas at home because it is getting harder to dig straight down.  It is getting so deep it is really hard to throw the dirt out of the hole.  Only one one to go now, straight forward through the frozen Earth!

 Here you can see a few of the layers that I have been diggin. Now frozen solid.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 13, 2011)

Now how the heck am I going to get through all of that frozen ground in front of me??  With the flame thrower of course!! lol  I lugged in the 20 lbs propane tank and tiger torch along with the crow bar and shovel.  That was harder to carry in than the gas can.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 13, 2011)

It worked pretty good!  I tried to capture some of the cool colours that were being emitted from the broken glass shards I was hitting with the torch.  This one was bright green!  It took about an hour to thaw out the ground enough that smashing it with the crowbar was fairly easy.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 13, 2011)

The smoke was really bad smelling!  Who knows what sort of chemicals/poisons/dead things are in there!!  This has to be worse than inhaling the dump dust!


----------



## cryptic (Jan 13, 2011)

And then my camera wouldn't work anymore.  The batteries were brand new but it just kept shutting off.  Maybe it was too cold outside for it.  I found about 50 bottles today.  Most of them were slicks.  I did manage a few keepers.  Pictures will follow soon.

 Thanks for looking!


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 13, 2011)

You are totally awesome Cryptic. []


----------



## madman (Jan 13, 2011)

GREAT IDEA! BE CAREFULL BREATHING IN THAT SMOKE MIGHT MAKE YA SICK, CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR NEXT FINDS TAKE CARE.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 13, 2011)

Flamethrower, huh? Only in Canada.


----------



## Olrik (Feb 6, 2012)

Cryptic where you at in ontario I would love to go on a dig like that. How far from alliston ontario


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 6, 2012)

you want bottles bad...
 wouldnt it be easier just to move to Florida and dig?


----------



## deenodean (Feb 8, 2012)

great inspiration but I don't attempt to dig in the winter due to the fact that those little precious gems might break while thawing and prying...can't wait until May month , that's when most of the frost is out of the earth.....


----------

